# Wax Worms



## InfiniteInsight (May 20, 2010)

I am going to try to start a colony of wax worms. I wanted to know if anyone thought it was inadvisable to feed a hedgie a wax worm when it is in its cocoon.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Waxworms are more difficult to raise, but not impossible. I personally wouldn't feed one in the cocoon (simply because they don't really look... insect-like food wise, whereas the pupae of beetles still does) and while I'm sure the moths wouldn't be dangerous I wouldn't feed them either. They just don't seem like something the hedgies would really need or like. I can imagine them spitting up chunks of wings and fuzzy legs and stuff... ewww :lol:


----------

